# New 27rsds



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

my wife and I just picked up our new trailer, we cant' wait to take it out. this is a great forum..


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the new Outback. You will love the 27RSDS. Where are you from?

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad you are now a part of it.

Welcome and congrats on the new trailer.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome tomandamber to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 27RSDS

Don action


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Lucky!!! Have fun!


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

were from the san francisco bay area. It's first time out will be next weekend are fingers are crossed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, tomandamber!* action

And congratulations on the new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and CONGRATS on the new Outback.

If you're up for a road trip...we'd love to have you attend the PNW Fall Rally in Sept. Here is the link to the thread with all the details

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=7687&hl=


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

congrats on the outback! we are getting same one and will be playing house in Missoula, MT where we are picking it up! Have fun! Tawnya


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

You'll love it. We also have a 27rsds picked it up 2 weeks ago.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

lilunsure said:


> You'll love it. We also have a 27rsds picked it up 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.
> [snapback]111342[/snapback]​


getting excited for sure! a little concerned if something doesn't work right. We bought from Lakeshore so didn't get walk thru. We'll figure it out! what color is yours? ours is the fawn. Tawnya


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

tlm said:


> lilunsure said:
> 
> 
> > You'll love it.Â We also have a 27rsds picked it up 2 weeks ago.
> ...


Hi - We have not used it yet, it is sitting in our drive way. Last weekend DH was working on some modifications. We are taking it out for the first time Memorial Day Weekend and I can't wait.

We went with the Havana for two reasons; I have skin issues so the cloth allows my skin to breath while I'm sitting and we have two dogs and we were afraid that their claws would pierce the material if we did not get cloth.

I walked through a fawn and it was beautiful. I'm sure you all are going to love it


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

lilunsure said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> > lilunsure said:
> ...


I didn't even know cloth existed! we have 3 dogs but only 1, a Daschund will go in it. Enjoy your Outback! Tawnya


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

tomandamber said:


> were from the san francisco bay area. It's first time out will be next weekend are fingers are crossed
> [snapback]111093[/snapback]​


tomandamber action 
was that you i saw saturday at east bay rv







if so, welcome aboard. by the way, your psd is one bad a$$ truck









darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tlm said:


> congrats on the outback! we are getting same one and will be playing house in Missoula, MT where we are picking it up! Have fun! Tawnya
> [snapback]111191[/snapback]​


You guys coming to the PNW Fall Rally?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> > congrats on the outback! we are getting same one and will be playing house in Missoula, MT where we are picking it up! Have fun! Tawnya
> ...


yep, we are on the list as Rick and Tawnya with ??? on the number of kids part









really dying to meet everyone! 
actually, Camper Andy is going to meet us in Couerdalene on Sunday when we pass thru coming back from Missoula. So I can say we will have met someone! he can tell you if you are good, bad, pretty, ugly, weird or cool!!








I like cool and pretty.....but he may have other opinion!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

tomandamber,

Congrats on your new TT! Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

mswalt said:


> tomandamber,
> 
> Congrats on your new TT! Enjoy!
> 
> ...


ok!we'll try!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

GEE!! Seems like THREE new 27RSDS TT have joined the ranks!! Be sure to note it on the poll on the forum's home page, so we'll get our numbers way up there!! I have had a 27RSDS, since September and just LOVE the floorplan, as I'm a single (divorced) mom. I love the roominess and the private queen bedroom, plus the queen slide. 
For those of you that didn't get a good "walk-thru", read your manual or go BACK to the dealer and have them do a PDI with you. There's a PDI form on the forum you can print out and check/inspect everything as you go. I wish I had found outbackers.com before I purchased. Would have saved me a LOT of headaches.
However, if you hook up with a rally (which I highly advise........they're all a great bunch of folks), feel free to ask questions/ask for help, etc. This is the most wonderful bunch of folks you'll ever meet!!








ENJOY AND WELCOME!!
Darlene action


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

Drobe 5150: we got the tt at Alpine rec. in gilroy. I may sound stupid but what is a psd


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

tomandamber said:


> Drobe 5150: we got the tt at Alpine rec. in gilroy. I may sound stupid but what is a psd
> [snapback]111786[/snapback]​


tomandamber action 
psd is fords power stroke diesel truck. oh well, it was not you that i saw, but 
*welcome*and *congrats* on the new 27rsds.
where do you live? and where are you guys going for your shakedown trip.

darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

action Congratulations and welcome aboard. action That's a great TT. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Great choice!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tlm said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > tlm said:
> ...


Glad to hear it...it will be a great time.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello from Missoula!

stopped at Kinko's to check email. OUTBACK is great!! few flaws, will need to visit for some minor warranty stuff, but wow! I am in HHEEAAVVEENN!!! woo hoo! 
BAD NEWS!!!







we got tt ready and then went to dinner with family. There was a step up to booth.The carpet is black on the floor and booth floor and the strip on the edge of the step black and slick.Well, when we left, I stepped on the strip and down I went. rolled on left ankle and landed on the floor. Instant pain, knew ankle was hurt.Forget my pride! ohhhh...the pain. Was forced to go ER. 2 hours and xrays and pain pills and swelling and bruising and and boot later......fractured inside ankle.








I am angry that the restuarant was well aware of the problem, not only have customers fallen but so has staff. GRRRR!!!!!!! was long night and dr says next 5 days will be worse. Following up with orthopaedic in a week....
But, my trailer is awesome!!!! now, if only this pain would stop! oh, well, life goes on.
This kinkos pay per minute is adding up! gotta go for now! bye! Tawnya


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your broken ankle







- but it will be something you will always remember about picking up your new camper







.

Hope it feels better soon. Take care and Happing Camping!!!

action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tawnya,

Sorry to hear about the fall and the break!







Hope your pain goes away soon.

But great news to hear how much you like your new Outback! Hope you get to use it real soon.









Good luck with the ankle.

Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Tawnya!
Sorry to hear about the anke!! Did you have the restaurant pay for your medical bills? I fell in a local grocery store, and they covered mine, as should the restaurant! I'm glad you like your OB! Most everything has a few warranty issues, so I'm sure they'll be taken care of with no problem.
Take care and keep that ankle elevated!!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi All! thanks for the well wishes. Ankle is pretty but painful, but what can you do! Darlene, yes the restaurant will cover everything but I sure gave them a piece of my mind about being aware of the problem and not fixing it! I am so angry.The insurance man for them was startled I told him to rope it off and quit using it until it's fixed, his indication was that it was a new restaurant, just opend, he was sounding as if the might dollar was more important.Geez, what if an elderly person fell off of that?? we'll see what they do about it,Rick has family there and they will stop in and see what has been done. 
I am almost done having my pity party!!! 
The OUTBACK IS WONDERFUL! I COULDN'T BE HAPPIER!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad the Outback was in good shape and sorry to hear about the ankle...OUCH!!!

Looking forward to meeting you and your family at the Fall Rally.


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your ankle, and I wish you a speedy recovery.

Glad to hear things went so well with getting your new 27RSDS.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks all! there are a few piddly things, nothing major at all.Really happy and glad the wait is finally over.The half ton did great, granted we have yet to climb a steep hill. But with just Rick and I we certainly don't have the trailer loaded like those who have kids they have to pack for. Time will tell if we'll be ok!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*OUCH!*

Sounds like a job for _*Ghosty Man!!!*_ (Now where did he put that phone booth?).

Sorry to hear about the ankle, but congratulations on the new Outback! I hope we get to see it at the fall rally.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> *OUCH!*
> 
> Sounds like a job for _*Ghosty Man!!!*_ (Now where did he put that phone booth?). Tell ghosty man to accompany me this morning to the ct scan! can he make the owie go away??
> 
> ...


Oh you will! you will! ours is the tan and white one that says OUTBACK on it







, look for us!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

lilunsure said:


> Sorry to hear about your ankle, and I wish you a speedy recovery.
> 
> Glad to hear things went so well with getting your new 27RSDS.
> [snapback]112528[/snapback]​


thanks! the recovery isn't so speedy but those little motorized carts in the stores are sure fun! one yesterday had lots of power, people were running for their lives!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tlm said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > *OUCH!*
> ...


Thanks for the pointer.....you might have slipped right past us if we didn't know how to look out for ya...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


----------

